# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Αυτοματισμοί >  >  Ανιχνευτής σωλήνων νερού

## ALAMAN

Καλησπέρα.
Ξέρετε άμα κυκλοφορεί στην αγορά κανένα σύστημα ανίχνευσης πλαστικών σωλήνων νερού ή ανίχνευση νερού απο απόσταση?
Ψάχνω κάτι σαν τον ανιχνευτή μετάλλων που χρησιμοποιούν για τα καλώδια στους τοίχους αλλα για πλαστικές σωλήνες νερού.  :Confused1:

----------


## ts0gl1s

> Καλησπέρα.
> Ξέρετε άμα κυκλοφορεί στην αγορά κανένα σύστημα ανίχνευσης πλαστικών σωλήνων νερού ή ανίχνευση νερού απο απόσταση?
> Ψάχνω κάτι σαν τον ανιχνευτή μετάλλων που χρησιμοποιούν για τα καλώδια στους τοίχους αλλα για πλαστικές σωλήνες νερού.



   Ας πέρασε ένας χρόνος από το post  αλλά υπάρχει η ραβδοσκοπία από ότι μ έχουν πει για ανίχνευση νερού ….

----------


## street

επαναφερω το θεμα ξανα , και ενοειτε οτι μιλαω για *πλαστικους υδραυλικους σωληνες*  στο πατωμα ...  εβαλα τον μεταλου που εχω με την ελπιδα οτι θα  ανιχνευσω τα τσερκια που τους βιδωνουν επανω στην πλακα και με βαση την  φορα του σωληνα , θεωρω οτι κάπως (νομιζω?) χαρτογραφησα το πατωμα ...  σκτα ... ειναι ρισκο , πλακακια ειναι ...  γνωριζω οτι υπαρχει εργαλειο  χειρος που κανει τετοια δουλεια ( λεει ) ενα 800κοσαρι απο γνωστη μαρκα ,  περαν του οτι δεν ειμαστε για 800σαρια δεν ξερω και κατα ποσο θα κανει  αυτο που λεει  ...

για πειτε  ....

----------


## street

ας αλαξει και καποιος και τον τιτλο προσθετοντας την λεξη πλαστικο 


μην δω pvc   :Lol:

----------


## Gaou

βασικά χωρίς να ξέρω τι ψάχνεις ( διαρροή η την χωροταξια τους για επεμβάσεις) σκεφτηκες ότι αμα περνάει ζεστο νερο μπορεις να τους βρεις με ένα καλο θερμομετρο. επισης τα μηχανήματα που κυκλοφορούν για την ιδια δουλειά για μέταλλα μπορούν να βρουν και ξύλο . μήπως το μηχάνημα μπορεί να μπερδέψει ξύλο με το πλαστικό και στο δείξει.

----------


## lepouras

αν ήσουνα Αθήνα θα ερχόμουν με το δικό μου. αλλά δεν είσαι  :Biggrin:

----------

street (20-05-16)

----------


## street

θα βαλω διαχωριστικο γυψοσανιδα σε μερος που ο πελατης απο μονος του τα  πηρε απο γνωστο σουπερμαρκετ υλικων , και πραγματικα τα πηρε πολυ  οικονομικα , οδη εχω στησει το μισο τελαρο με μικρες βιδες , ο  ανιχνευτης μου ειναι ενας απλος μεταλου τασης που με εχει βγαλει  ασπροπροσωπο , 
 απο κατω περναν σωληνες υδρευσεως και καλοριφερ πλαστικοι pvc , με ζεστο νερο τε σκεφτηκα και το ξεχναμε 
σκεφτηκα  να αρχισω με το πνευματικο και με μια δυομισαρα παχους αριδα ετσι ουτως  ωστε βαλε βλεπε βγαλε τρυπα ... και μετα θα βαλω κατι γραποβιδες χιλτι  που εχω ξανα χρησιμοποισει .... 




> αν ήσουνα Αθήνα θα ερχόμουν με το δικό μου. αλλά δεν είσαι



εχεις τετοιο μαραφετι ρε χαμενε  ? !! κανει δουλεια γιαννη  ?

----------


## nestoras

Αν έχεις τζιτζίκι, μπορείς να ξεβιδώσεις μια βρύση και να χώσεις μέσα στον σωλήνα ένα καλώδιο συνδεδεμένο με τη γεννήτρια και απ'έξω να το ακολουθείς με τον ανιχνευτή.
Σε περίπτωση που δεν προχωρά μόνο του το καλώδιο, στερέωσέ το στην αρχή μιας πλαστικής ατσαλίνας.

Ακολουθώντας τα beep θα ξέρεις με αρκετά μεγάλη ακρίβεια από που ακριβώς περνά ο σωλήνας.

Τη μέθοδο τη χρησιμοποιούμε με ακρίβεια εκατοστών για να βρίσκουμε τυφλά ή βουλωμένα εντοιχισμένα σπιράλ καλωδίων (με γεννήτρια fluke).

----------

aktis (23-05-16), 

street (20-05-16)

----------


## Gaou

φανταστηκα οτι θέλατε να τρυπήσετε, το γιατι δεν μου εκοψε. σε αναλογες περιπτωσεις παλια εβαζα τους γ/δ και το επιδαπεδιο οδηγο το κολαγανε με καλές ταινιες διπλης . αν στηριχθει καλα περιμετρικα δεν παει πουθενα.

----------


## 744

Επειδή έχω ενδοδαπέδια, την γυψοσανίδα την στερέωσα στο πάτωμα με ταινία διπλής. Δεν ρίσκαρα με τίποτα....

----------


## street

> Αν έχεις τζιτζίκι, μπορείς να ξεβιδώσεις μια βρύση και να χώσεις μέσα  στον σωλήνα ένα καλώδιο συνδεδεμένο με τη γεννήτρια και απ'έξω να το  ακολουθείς με τον ανιχνευτή.
> Σε περίπτωση που δεν προχωρά μόνο του το καλώδιο, στερέωσέ το στην αρχή μιας πλαστικής ατσαλίνας.



απλα τελειο και αυτο θα κανω ... εχω τετοια καλαμπαλικια μπολικα .... ευχαροστω πολυ για την ιδεα  :Biggrin:   θα τα δοκιμασω τωρα το σκ  , οπως και ναχει τα καλοριφερ θα παρουν  μπαουλο απο κει μεσα   , θα μπει και πορτα στο διαχωριστικο που θα εχει  και ραφια επανω  και κατι δικτυακα τηλεφωνικα ηλεκτρολογικα καλωδια που  τα εχω περασει μεσα στο τελαρο , περαν αυτου οταν τελειωσει αυτο , στο  πατωμα θα πεσει ... τι αλλο ? λαμινειτ  ...

και ολα αυτα θα πρεπει θεωρητικα να γινουν μεσα στο σκ  .....

----------


## street

τελικα παιδια ολα καλα ! με το τζιτζικι ! και ευχαριστω πολυ τον ( *nestoras* παναγιωτη ) για την ιδεα ! :Biggrin:    στην αρχη πηγα και εγω ο χαμενος με συρμα για να μην καταστρεψω μια  ατσαλινα ποι ενω εω τεσερις  .. σαν σκρουτζ μακ ντακ ενα πραμα  :Lol:    αναμεσα στο χωρισμα περαστηκαν ολων τ λογιων καλωδια και επανω στο  χρασμα  μπρος πισω πριζουλες και κουτια με αναμονες  , στοκαριστηκε ...  βαφτηκε ... μπηκε φελιζολ ενδιαμεσα  , ολα κομπλε , το πατωμα κατω το  τρυπησα και εβαλα τρεις βιδες χιλτι πλακας και τελος  ... αυτα

----------

nestoras (23-05-16)

----------

